# Sudden and unexplained anxiety



## drafthorserider79 (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I adopted a 5 month old GSD puppy from a breeder as a "throw back" due to his extreme parrot mouth back in August. He lived his life in an outdoor kennel and saw noone besides to be fed. 

He was happy and very affectionate when I brought him home and learned everything so quickly! His socilaization went well as I operate an all breed dog rescue so there is always new dogs and people coming in. He is friendly and accepting of all and brings the shyest of dogs out of their shells to play! 

He adores my children and follows my 6 yr old female GSD everywhere (unless she is in a different room than me). Shera has always been my right arm and her training is top notch. I'm very active so when Shera and I go somewhere Billy comes too (of course!) Twice a day I walk with my youngest son in his red stroller to meet my other children at school. This has always been a happy experience filled with positive training and a happy reunion between kids. 

About a month ago Billy started to seem nervous at home when the kids would play, whining and then barking with a high pitch almost panicky. I send him into the other room in a down stay and tell him leave it and he was ok. Then my husband was tickling my daughter one evening and Billy started to whine and then gave his high pitched bark again. I followed the same routine but this time he nipped at my daughter's back. He scratched her I'm almost positive with his top teeth as they protrude quite a bit so even his kisses have unintended teeth. I raised my voice louder and sent him out of the room again and he did and stayed there quietly. 

Now he makes that loud panicky bark at the stroller. It has just seemed to come on suddenly and I am really at a loss for what to do. It is a full on panic and he reacts to nothing as long as the stroller is in view. People are looking at me while I'm walking him like I'm doing something but he has a martingale collar on and a loose leash because he is directly beside the stroller, head weaving from front wheels to basket and that persistent bark. I can walk with the baby in a wagon, no problem. 

And it's not the baby because I took just Billy and the stroller out tonight and the same reaction. I am very aware of the surroundings at all times so I know nothing that I could see happened to turn him this way but I really need some helpful advice. I tried rescue remedy and other herbal supplements prior to the walks with no difference. 

If I leave him home and take the stroller he has a full on anxiety attack in the house, bouncing from window to window and defecates uncontrollably. If I crate him (which he used to be ok with as well) he spins in his crate and tears his face trying to get out all the while making that high pitched bark. At first I thought may be a hormone imbalance so I had him neutered right at 12 months, although he is not done growing and I wanted that to be done first. 

I have a vet appointment but I worry the vets around here may not be very experienced with this issue...any ideas?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My first thought is the rabies vaccination. I swear it plays havoc on behavior. When was his last vaccine?


----------



## drafthorserider79 (May 25, 2013)

He only received one rabies vaccine as I am aware of the over-vaccinating issue and it was at 16 weeks.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> He was happy and very affectionate when I brought him home


I think Happy can be also seen as excitement, which can lead to anxiousness. Affection can be seen as invading a persons space unless it is invited. Just another point of view for you in deciding what is going wrong with this dogs behaviors.



> If I leave him home ... he has a full on anxiety attack in the house, bouncing from window to window and defecates uncontrollably


Since when has he had this behavior? To me that is really bad for the dogs well being and mental state.

I think you are nurturing this anxiety and are only seeing a problem now since somebody has been bitten. You are trying to help the dog but by allowing it get routinely into this state then you are conditioning the dog to act like this.

I would think the problem was there from day one and has been allowed to get worse. You want the dog to act the right way in your life but you are not providing real doggie things for the dog to do and you are not controlling the pack structure so the dog is confused on it's position. 

Do you play ball with your dog or teach it to search and find something, or bring it swimming or cycling, exploring, teach it obedience, play tug, etcetc? 
This is fun in a dogs world not walking with a stroller and meeting children.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I might check into this:
PETFAX Behavior Consultation: Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University

I think it does sound like he might have some energy that needs to come out - he's herding things and putting some of his controlling energy into things that you don't want, and a tired dog is more likely to look at this and say "meh" than a dog who is looking for a job. Have you ever tried herding?


----------



## drafthorserider79 (May 25, 2013)

We do obedience walks just him and I and he is excellent and focused but he always has been with me. The window issue only started when the stroller issues started. We play finding games in the house and scenting games at the park. He swims, rollerblades and cycles with me. This guys is active and stimulated both physically and mentally. The window and crate issue only happen when I take the stroller out and he stays home. If I walk out with the other dog, or any other situation he is relaxed when left home alone and he just sleeps on his bed the whole time. This guy would not be described as high energy or high drive. He always seems so mellow and calm and then a switch comes on and he's panicked.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Instead of putting him away in case of problems, use treats to teach him that it is OK. You will not be rewarding that behavior but changing his emotional response. You cannot punish or reward an emotion.
So find his personal comfort zone and gradually move in closes by using treats, Stop when things go well.
And yes, a tired dog is a more relaxed dog. Do you feel in charge of him?


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I might check into this:
> PETFAX Behavior Consultation: Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine at Tufts University
> 
> I think it does sound like he might have some energy that needs to come out - he's herding things and putting some of his controlling energy into things that you don't want, and a tired dog is more likely to look at this and say "meh" than a dog who is looking for a job. Have you ever tried herding?


DO THAT!


Your story sounds very familiar to mine, minus the messing, and it kept escalating to him attacking and blood being draw. Tufts is great.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You might want to rule out a medical condition - urinary tract infection is a possibility even. I would run a cbc at least (full panel with cbc preferred), a urinalysis, and check the thyroid, as well as rule out tick disease is that is a risk in your area.


----------

